# insure the box.. any good?



## Chicane

seeing as swiftcover want to hike my renewal by £200 (again) this time they've priced me off the road, so needless to say i won't be renewing with them 

got a quote from insurethebox and it's nearly halved. it is a 6000 mile allowance which is about 16 miles per day which i rarely do.

anyone dealt with them before? pros & cons?


----------



## Laurie.J.M

It's a pretty good idea if your a younger driver since you get much cheaper insurance and in exchange all you have to do is drive sensibly and not use your car in the middle of the night. The only potential problem I can see with this is that they have a report of all the driving you've done and every 90 days they send you a copy of this report and can vary your renewal depending on how well you've driven, your renewal price will get cheaper if you drive well and go up if you drive like a muppet, they penalize you on things like harsh acceleration and breaking, high speeds and harsh cornering, the only thing is that they could potentially penalize you for doing things like accelerating quickly whilst joining the motorway or pulling away from a difficult junction or doing an emergency stop or steering harshly to avoid a situation or an accident as the box can't tell the difference between a genuine emergency and just driving badly.


----------



## james_death

Im with them not had to claim, nice to see how your millage goes online.
Bonus for driving out of busy times and obeying speed limits.
I was wondering why i was getting penalised as been red lighted as online it said speeding.
I dont speed then found out all round our area the speed had been dropped to 20mph only 2 signs at 2 of the 30 entry/exit points around our area.
So when i thought it was 30mph thats what did me.
didnt affect my policy just reduced the monthly millage bonus.
This is due to the tracker they fit.
However its a tracker it also measures g force so harsh braking and also impacts so if you in an accident you get more power to the claim if your in the right location and on correct side of the road doing correct speed etc etc.
But will bite you on the ass if you been naughty.

The system allows for the odd sharp braking and as for motorway acceleration on slip road, you are gps tracked so it shows its motorway.
Oh im so not a young driver by the way...:lol:


----------



## OvlovMike

I want one for my old S4, see if it tells everyone I've been in an accident from a full-on launch.


----------



## Maggi200

So if you have an accident and don't brake before it... you'll get a mileage bonus? Sweet  

Does sound a little big brother for me, and liable to get caught out when you make a mistake, which we all do once in a while.


----------



## james_death

maggi133 said:


> So if you have an accident and don't brake before it... you'll get a mileage bonus? Sweet
> 
> Does sound a little big brother for me, and liable to get caught out when you make a mistake, which we all do once in a while.


:lol::lol::lol:
Big bonus as no more miles...:lol:
Yes it can seam big brother but for me it is suitable i dont exceed the millage i only exceed speed by accident and i benefit from it.

Does need bearing in mind to your driving style...
However im happy with them monitoring my driving its the bank card tracking and the cctv google tracking on the web facebook etc etc i hate.


----------



## Mgs Detail

Won't even give me a quote online. As I use the van most days the car still cost me £1k a year to insure, when I only drive about 2.5k in it each year seems rather to much to me.


----------



## MrBoJangles

Nothing I do will allow me a quote online. Don't understand why as I seem to meet their criteria?


----------



## james_death

Do bear in mind certain professions get stung.
If no joy online give them a ring.
Only way they came up for me in the first place was i limited it to 6k and thats the max they will insure for.


----------



## MrBoJangles

james_death said:


> Do bear in mind certain professions get stung.
> If no joy online give them a ring.
> Only way they came up for me in the first place was i limited it to 6k and thats the max they will insure for.


Ah gigolo, that'll be it.


----------



## james_death

MrBoJangles said:


> Ah gigolo, that'll be it.


Actually i was thinking restauranteur ...:lol:


----------

